# I guess I have IBS? Always Tired



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have been dealing with these symptoms pretty much for the last 10 years. The worst symtoms i have is fatigue and lack of concentration. I typically wake up and use the restroom twice prior to going to work. Stool is typically loose. When I get to work I usually go 2 to 3 more times before noon and than things calm down but I will feel more on the constipated side late in the day. As I said I always feel fatigued but do have relief after using the restroom. My Doctor had me go to a Gastro Dr. whom didn't give me much advice after explaining my symptoms except to use metamucil and pro-biotics. I tried pro-biotics for a month and it didn't offer any relief so I stopped.

As said above my worst symptoms that I need to get over is the fatigue and lack of concentration. Most recently I had home made Chili which pretty much ruined my entire Monday. I am thinking of avoiding tomato and spices all together. I am pretty much at a loss of what do do which is why I have just suffered over the past 10 years. After today's episode i found this forum and am hoping for a savior. If you are out there and can help me I will be forever in your debt. I keep reading of foods to avoid and will try my best to do so, but am hoping there is another more practical solution rather than avoiding all the foods i enjoy.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Please refer to my story:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/159556-after-decades-of-ibs-d-i-am-finally-ibs-d-free/

Maybe an over acidic body is the problem.

Few question:

1. Do you sleep enough? Do you sleep on a schedule?

2. What kind of foods do you usually eat? The few you mentioned sounds like acidifying foods to me.

3. Which beverages do you normally drink?

4. Do you drink alcohol? If have weak liver and drink alcohol, it will make you exhausted... for days. I know bc I experienced that myself.

5. Do you use any medication to treat your conditions?

From my experiences tomato sauces feels like an acidifying food. I like them (and it doesn't give me ibs these days), but I get really tired after eating too much tomato sauces. I'm actually ok w/ say 1 tomato, just that tomato sauces take many tomatoes to make. This page seems to suggest that tomatos are acidifying despite being alkaline:

http://www.savvyvegetarian.com/blog/advice/alkaline-tomatoes-acid-forming-food

Choose more foods that are alkalizing. Use this site as a rough guide (there can be some discrepancies):

http://rense.com/1.mpicons/acidalka.htm

In case you have not had a complete physical done in a while, it might be a good idea to get one. There are many conditions (severe problems w/ organs) that can contribute to fatigue. Your body is trying to tell you something through the symptoms (fatigue and frequent BM) so it is up to you to find out the real problem.

Detoxing w/ an epsom salt bath can bring temporary relief. To detox, use 2 cups epsom salt and 1/2 liter hydrogen peroxide in hot bath and soak. Sweat it out for about 40 min to 1 hr. It will make you feel so good afterwards. Sweat will remove lots of acids. Make sure you make up the fluids and electrolytes before and afterwards. Use either electrolyte capsules and water or Vitamin water (Revive) or coconut water. Choose something w/ low acidity (not Gatorade).

There are also some herbal TCM formulas that can help w/ fatigue.


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I get plenty of sleep 8 hours a day and try to eat healthy as much as I can. I don't drink much alcohol. I don't take any medications. Maybe it is the acidic foods that are getting me down. When it is the worst I typically get stomach cramps.


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh also I've been to the Dr and get routine check ups and physicals and everything checks out OK.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you use enzymes? They will help w/ your digestion. If you digest better, you will likely feel better. Before I discovered enzymes, most foods bothered me. Now most foods are acceptable to me.

Chili and tomato sauces used to ruin my digestion for sure. Now, although I don't get IBS from tomato sauces, I do notice that I feel listless the next day after a saucy pasta meal. There is a certain tired "feeling" that I get whenever there is too much acid in my system. To get out of that funk, I'll have to clean out my system w/ more fluids, or by sweating more (eg. some exercises), and eating less acidic foods in my next 2 meals (eg. green veg, cooked white rice). Pasta w/ less tomato sauce or the sauces on 2 slices of pizza wouldn't bother me. Some foods that are supposed to be alkalizing, but starts acidic can also bother me. For example, "sour" oranges or clementines would bother me. While they won't give me IBS these days, I can feel it's acidity when I eat too much. Besides, I'm not even sure if all the acids in the sour oranges would alkalize. Because it's often difficult to find out if they are sweet or sour before I buy them, I rather just not buy them.

I find that cook white rice is generally good for digestion to firm up the stool and settle the stomach. When digestion is poor, steer clear of harder to digest foods like undercooked pasta (au dente) or noodles, or foods that are sticky (eg. glutinous rice), or any dense carbs. Your stomach/digestion should be the gauge.

Also as an alternative to western medicine, maybe seek a TCM doctor who can tell you some things about your organs. They can also prescribe some medicines that will balance the energy in your organs so they would function better as a unit.

In the end, it's the diet that matters most to maintain your health (and body ph). Even if you get better from medicines, but your diet makes your body acidic, you will likely encounter more health issues or discomforts again.

Oh yes, drink and eat warm/hot foods and drinks if you are not well. As an analogy, think of what happens when you pour cold water onto fats and oils... they will harden up. Try washing oily dishes in cold water. It's the same in your stomach. Stomach functions better when warm. If it is already weak, it will struggle to digest anything. When the digestion is struggling, you will experience discomforts all over your body. While the symptoms show up elsewhere, the problem stems from the digestive organs. The root of the problem here (I suspect) is likely over acidity/less alkalinity... hence the digestive organs can't produce the enzymes to digest the foods.

A few suggestions to get relief: Drinking peppermint tea can soothe the digestion if it acts up. Also, I find that getting a massage once in a while is good to help "knead" all the garbage out of the systems. It feels really good when the masseuse massages the organ areas by applying pressure. It's pretty difficult to do that yourself.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

Snarf,

You may be interested in how I approached my IBS and have been symptom free for three weeks now.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/160314-i-think-i-kicked-my-ibs-pi-symptoms-to-the-curbside/

The EDTA I've been taking, I find, has really helped to clear my head. I'm still absent-minded at times (I'm sixty) but I can focus better and am very clear headed. I sleep better and no longer wake up in the middle of the night to urinate. My apnea has also diminished significantly. I think it was a combination of apnea and my middle of the night sojourns to the toilet that made me feel fatigued all day long. I now wake up with gusto and my energy levels are consistent throughout the day. No diarrhea ... no constipation... No foggy headed-ness ... . I feel great!


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

Skip what enzymes do you speak of? Are they over the counter safe? Thanks for all the replies .


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yes, they are over the counter safe and not medicine. I have only tried a few brands so I can't say I've used them all. The ones I use is Enzymedica Digest Gold, which is an all in one enzyme capsule. They are enzymes that are derived from plants. I use them w/ each large meal and sometimes one more after meal if I over eat or eat something that is hard to digest, like dense dough or tough meats. I also use them to reduce stomach acidity when certain foods like pasta and tomato sauce makes my stomach uncomfortable. They start working in the stomach.


----------



## peregrine (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow, by my count you go to the bathroom with loose stools 4-5 time before noon. If after all that you feel constipated in the afternoon then it sounds like a major case of abdominal bloat which may feel like constipation. I agree about the enzyme supplements. I meet people every week with digestive issues and most are so happy after I suggest enzyme supplements. Often when I bring it up people dismiss it and say they already tried Beano. Today's new breed of digestive enzymes are a world apart from the first ones like Beano. Try a quad action digestive enzyme. Our foods are so devoid of nutrition and living enzymes and more and more people are experiencing digestive problems.


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok I will try the quad enzymes and see if they work. The Digestive Gold are very pricey but I'm willing to pay to alleviate my symptoms. I googles Quad Action Enzyme also and a lot of options came up. I just want to make sure I get the best.


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

Does No Bloat found here look like a good option? http://www.scitrition.com/no_bloat_.html


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

You can try a few different brand to try out and see what works for you. Digest gold is expensive I agree, but since I use so much of it, I buy in bulk. Also, it is vegan and I have vegetarian family members who would also use it. It also claims not to use fillers and the capsules are larger than other brands I've used. I've noticed that different brands use different units to measure the strength of the formula, making it difficult to compare among brands. In the end, I tell myself that the costs of supplements are nominal compared to the costs I have to pay to see doctors (and for medicines), and the time I have to spend taking care of myself (including sick leave). Plus they put me in a far better state of health.

If you are lactose intolerant, make sure you also take lactase supplements (lactose enzyme) with dairy. I haven't use any all-in-one enzyme that includes enough lactase enzymes for my need. Then again, I also don't take too much dairy. I drink only lactose free milk (lactase already present in the milk so all lactose have been converted to simpler sugar).

If you want reviews on different enzyme brands, maybe check the user reviews on Amazon to see what others think.


----------



## Dennis N (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys really should try organic Miso. I suspect that Miso might have more of everything you want in terms of enzymes, amino-acids, beneficial bacteria, etc.

Top Probiotic foods: http://theconsciouslife.com/top-probiotic-foods.htm

Ten Benefits of Miso: http://www.care2.com/greenliving/10-benefits-and-uses-for-miso.html

If you like spicy, see if there is a Korean restaurant, market or bar near your area, see if you can purchase some homestyle kimchee/kimchi. .


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Dennis, that is an interesting area to look into. I should look into lower sodium miso product. The miso that I've used before were too salty so I couldn't use too much of it.


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

So I've been using Digest Gold which I found at Vitamin World for a week or so now. I haven't had much improvement in how I feel or my digestion. I'm not lactose to my knowledge because I've attempted cutting out those foods and had same result.

The employer at Vitamin World also suggested I take a natural pro-biotic on a empty stomach every morning so it hits me lower intestines. I tried Align for a month awhile back but didn't notice any results. I'm going to go back and chat with her some more. She mentioned for me to also find out my blood type because she believes that the different types have different effects on how you digest. Not sure but I'm willing to try anything through trial and error.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

I guess for you it will take some time. Your digestive organs are likely very weak at the moment and is susceptible to being irritable. Also, I suspect the linings of the stomach and intestines are probably a worn w/ little mucous membrane on the surface to protect it. To get past it, you have to first nurture your system back to health. To get there, follow a few basic rules:

1. Eat healthy w/o irritating your digestion. Keep it as nutritionally balanced as possible. Stick w/ foods that you know won't trigger ibs for you. Make foods that are easier to digest, such as softer foods and soups that are nutritious and easily absorbed. Food that are nurturing to the digestive system are recommended (eg. lactose free milk, eggs, some ginger in cooking (but not too much)).

2. Keep your abs warm. You can use a heating pad or microwaveable gel pad in your abs. Eat and drink warm and hot foods (but not hot to the point it'll trigger ibs).

3. Use probiotics as recommended in the instructions.

4. Use enzymes w/ every meal.

5. Take calcium supplements. For many people, this helped w/ IBS-D. I've used it in the past and it helped. If the instructions says to take 2 per day, then I would take one after each meal. Calcium supplement is important, especially if you don't take dairy. I suspect calcium also can neutralize acids in the digestive system. Calcium also provides electrolytes and supports many functions of the body. If the calcium pill is large like a horse-pill, personally, I would use my teeth (molars) to break them into smaller chunks before swallowing. Large horse-pills can irritate the digestive system.

Understand that probiotics, enzymes, and calcium supplements will each have their own functions in the digestive system. One is not a replacement for the others. Therefore, I recommend that all three supplements are taken daily.

When I had my worst moments in the past, I threw everything in my arsenal at it. In addition to the above, I also took (prescribed) herbal medicines (prescribed by a licensed TCM herbalist). I also use medicated plasters (eg. Salonpas) on the areas of digestion where I felt discomfort.

It is important to first nurture your health back. After that, you will need to maintain it so that IBS is controlled or gone (refer to my original link above). Have faith. I believe you will find your remedy at some point. The better you understand your own body, the quicker you will find your solution.


----------



## snarf1033 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ok so just to update I am still using the Enzymes but have not had much help with it. For the past week my morning bathroom routine remains the same. Watery loose bowel movements 2-3 times as soon as I wake up along with a feeling of still half asleep and irritable at work until 9-10am when my stomach calms down.

I guess I will continue to use trial and error with different products until I find the magic cure. 10 years and still suffering. When my sypmtoms are at their worst the hardest part is being at work and feeling like I can't concentrate.

I went to Vitamin Shoppe today and purchased Chia Seeds (Haven't tried them yet) which I read in another post about the benefits and George's Aloe Vera Drink which the Vitamin Shoppe employee recommended. I took 1 oz tonight but haven't really felt any positive effects yet.

I look forward to more ideas.


----------



## skip1000 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear that things haven't improved yet. btw, what do you normally drink and eat in the mornings and when do you first eat or drink after you get up in the mornings? I hope it's not coffee or lipton tea bags. For some reason, lipton tea bags always gave me the runs in the past so I suspect that the tea wasn't of good quality. I'm a green tea drinker and I don't have problems w/ the better quality green teas.

There are other habits that can contribute to early mornings IBS. For me (in the past) they were:

1. Showering in the morning after waking up. The ab area can be sensitive to wetness, esp. when it cools off after the water evaporates. Showering also stimulates the intestines, which can easily result in D esp. during IBS periods. Showering before bed does not affect me.

2. Sleeping on the stomach. When the digestion is weak, sleeping on the stomach will stop all digestive activities during sleep. By the time I wake up, I'll first feel some sensation in the digestive tracts. Some time later, D. It's better to be a back sleeper or side sleeper to prevent IBS in the mornings.

3. Unsupportive bed. For some reason, if the bed is unsupportive, it not only hurts my back, but I can get IBS. A better and more supportive bed will definitely help. Personally, I like firmer beds and find them more supportive for back sleepers. However, they are terrible for side sleepers. My current bed is super-firm... it is actually too firm so I added a later of latex topper. Changing beds can be a very costly investment so choose wisely.

4. Not keeping the ab area warm during sleep. Always make sure the ab area is well covered to keep it warm.

5. Eating too soon after waking up. Usually I could only eat about 3 hours after getting up. I could eat sooner if I got more sleep and later if I had less sleep (and hence weaker digestion).

I've had chia seeds before. They are in several healthy beverages in stores, and are delicious. They are supposed to have one of the highest anti-oxidant properties among foods. Whole Foods sells them by the pound. I usually mix some into juices in a bottle and shake them up. Then wait about 1/2 hour for them to turn gel-like before consuming. I didn't know they were supposed to help w/ digestion.

I have 2 other ideas, but don't know if you are open to them

If you have don't have high blood pressure, you can try using radix ginseng (sliced) to make ginseng tea.

http://thedao.com/ren_shen.htm

It can be purchased at tcm pharmacies. They will improve circulation and digestion (but don't expect digestion to improve immediately). The drink will make you overall more energetic w/ increased blood circulation, hence the digestive organs becomes stronger as a result. Ginseng is one of the more expensive herbs though. Do not confuse this w/ western/American ginseng. In the past, when I was in the rut, I've used radix ginseng to restore energy.

The other supplement I highly recommend is alkaline booster drops. This is what I use to cure myself of IBS. This is a topic that is so new to everyone, including myself before I tried it that it's easy to be skeptical about it until I've tried it and researched it. It isn't expensive and easy to obtain, so getting it shouldn't be a hurdle.

Anyway, do some research around this site to see what worked for others. Using trial and error, you'll get there eventually.


----------

